# Synchroniser Contact et Agenda iCloud avec Outlook 2011 ?



## nifex (13 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Jusqu'à présent j'utilisais Google Calendar mais je me suis décider à passer au 100% iCloud pour mes contact et calendrier.

Je n'ai pas eu de problème pour synchroniser mes contacts et mon calendrier avec mon iphone, ipad et contact et Calendrier de mon Mac, mais pour Outlook 2011 c'est une autre histoire...

je voudrais simplement que le calendrier et les contacts de mon Outlook 2011 se synchronise soit directement avec iCloud, soit indirectement via les apps Contacts et Calendrier de Mac OS X, cela devrait revenir au même...

Mais c'est bien là mon problème... je n'ai pas trouvé comment synchroniser directement à iCloud, alors je me suis rabattu sur la synchro des apps Calendrier et Contacts de Mac OS X Mountain Lion, mais ca ne fonctionne pas... Dans les paramètres d'outlook dans Services de synchronisation j'ai bien coché les cases Calendrier, Contacts, Tâches et Notes, mais il n'y a pourtant rien qui se synchronise, tous restent vide :rateau:

Est-ce que vous auriez une idée pour résoudre ce problème ou pour directement synchroniser outlook avec icloud ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Est-ce que vous auriez une idée pour résoudre ce problème ou pour directement synchroniser Outlook avec iCloud ?


Ne cherche plus, ce n'est pas possible. iCloud utilise un protocole pour lequel il n'y a pas de compatibilité avec Outlook pour Mac. Dès lors que la synchronisation iCloud est activée pour iCal et Carnet d'adresses, la synchronisation avec Outlook n'est plus possible. Reste à imaginer une solution complexe à base de serveur Exchange et de version Windows (laquelle est compatible avec iCloud), peut-être...


----------



## nifex (13 Août 2012)

Sérieux ? Pas moyen de synchroniser Outlook et les apps Contacts et Calendrier de MAC OS X ?

Grrrrr.... :hein:

Vraiment pas pratique, surtout qu'avec le logiciel iCloud pour Windows il se charge de la synchronisation avec Outlook 2010.....

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2012)

Eh oui, la petite guégerre Apple <=> Microsoft est partout. Enfin, pas que Microsoft, mais bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ne cherche plus, ce n'est pas possible. iCloud utilise un protocole pour lequel il n'y a pas de compatibilité avec Outlook pour Mac. Dès lors que la synchronisation iCloud est activée pour iCal et Carnet d'adresses, la synchronisation avec Outlook n'est plus possible. Reste à imaginer une solution complexe à base de serveur Exchange et de version Windows (laquelle est compatible avec iCloud), peut-être...



Euuuh &#8230; T'as besoin de vacances, là, j'imagine :mouais: 

Selon toi, comment fais-je pour synchroniser Outlook avec le calendrier, le carnet d'adresses et le bloc-notes de mon iPhone ? 





On ne peut pas synchroniser Outlook avec iCloud, iPhone ou iPad, mais on peut synchroniser Outlook avec iCal, Carnet d'adresses et le bloc note de Mail, sur le Mac, ce qui fait qu'en fait, on peut synchroniser Outlook avec iCloud, iPhone et iPad !


----------



## nifex (13 Août 2012)

Merci Pascal 77, mais j'ai bien coché les cases pour la synchro comme dans ton image mais ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi...... Il n'y a rien qui se passe


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2012)

Et tu as bien sélectionné les bonnes applications, dans le menu local, en bas ? À moins que ça ne soit encore une des farces de _Panthera leo_ ? Moi, je suis sous Snow Leopard &#8230; Et je pense que je ne suis pas près d'en changer !


----------



## nifex (13 Août 2012)

Oui j'ai bien choisi la bonne application :hein:

Surement un bug du lion des caverne :rateau:

je réesserai dans quelques semaines...

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (13 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Selon toi, comment fais-je pour synchroniser Outlook avec le calendrier, le carnet d'adresses et le bloc-notes de mon iPhone ?


Pas de souci, tant que tu n'as pas activé iCloud (me trompé-je ?) C'est le "seul" problème que tu peux rencontrer (personnellement, je n'ai pas de souci non plus pour synchroniser vie iTunes, mais je sais pertinemment que je ne dois pas activer iCloud).

Si tu as activé iCloud pour synchroniser tes contacts et calendriers et que tu peux toujours synchroniser Outlook, tu fais fort : à ma connaissance tu es le premier. Pour ce que j'en sais (et je crois être bien informé) Apple ne propose pas d'accès CalDAV à Outlook pour Mac (quelle surprise !) et Outlook pour Mac n'a pas une architecture permettant l'intégration de plug-ins, par lesquels on pourrait construire une passerelle. Or, lorsqu'on passe à iCloud, on bascule vers le protocole CalDAV et les forums sont (ont été) pleins de fils de gens qui ont "tout perdu" après avoir basculé de MobileMe vers iCloud. Donc, pour ce que j'en sais, c'est niet. Je ne demande qu'à voir (si possible avec quelques détails)


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pas de souci, tant que tu n'as pas activé iCloud (me trompé-je ?)



Là, je n'en sais rien, l'idée de stocker des données sur des serveurs dont je n'ai pas la maîtrise me donne des boutons, c'est te dire si l'idée d'activer iCloud ne m'a même pas effleuré ! :rateau:


----------



## Tibimac (16 Novembre 2012)

Je suis d'accord, Outlook ne gère pas les protocoles CardDAV et CalDAV et ne peux donc pas communiquer DIRECTEMENT avec iCloud, cependant, il y a une solution pour les contacts en tout cas car Outlook est capable de se synchroniser avec les données du Carnet d'adresses si ces dernières sont stockées en local sur l'ordinateur.
Explication :
Le Carnet d'adresses stocke les données LOCALES dans 2 dossiers ("Images" et "Metadata") qui se trouvent dans "&#732;/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AdressBook/".
Quand on synchronise le Carnet d'adresses avec iCloud (par exemple), un dossier "Sources" est ajouté dans "&#732;/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AdressBook/" puis dedans i y a un un sous-dossier pour chaque source. Ainsi sous 10.8.2 en activant le synchro iCloud et Facebook pour les contacts j'ai 2 dossiers nommés avec une suite de chiffres et de lettres.
A l'intérieur de chacun de ces dossiers on trouve un dossier "Images" et un dossier "Metadata" tout comme on trouve à la racine du dossier "Application Support/AddressBook/".

Je parierai (mais n'ai pas testé car je n'utilise pas Outlook") qu'il suffit d'un petit Apple Script qui, genre toute les heures, fait une copie de *"&#732;/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AdressBook/Sources/xxxxxxx/Images"* et *"&#732;/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AdressBook/Sources/xxxxxxx/Metadata"*
vers *"&#732;/Bibliothèque/Application Support/AdressBook/"* pour que Outlook "voit" de nouveau les contacts et puisse se synchroniser avec.

Si quelqu'un peut faire un essai avec un simple copier-coller via le Finder et nous confirmer que ca fonctionne .. ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2012)

Je ne sais pas comment carnet d'adresses, ou iCal se synchronisent avec iCloud, mais moi, j'utilise Outlook, et je synchronise contacts, calendriers, tâches et notes entre Outlook et mon iPhone en passant par la capacité d'Outlook à se synchroniser avec les iApp. Ça fonctionne dans les deux sens, mais ça n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille (de temps en temps, je dois stopper la synchronisation d'Outlook puis la réactiver parce que certains éléments cessent de se synchroniser &#8230; Toutefois, je dois admettre que depuis les deux dernières mises à jour d'Office, je n'ai plus eu à le faire).


----------



## Tibimac (2 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment carnet d'adresses, ou iCal se synchronisent avec iCloud, mais moi, j'utilise Outlook, et je synchronise contacts, calendriers, tâches et notes entre Outlook et mon iPhone en passant par la capacité d'Outlook à se synchroniser avec les iApp. Ça fonctionne dans les deux sens, mais ça n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille (de temps en temps, je dois stopper la synchronisation d'Outlook puis la réactiver parce que certains éléments cessent de se synchroniser  Toutefois, je dois admettre que depuis les deux dernières mises à jour d'Office, je n'ai plus eu à le faire).



En faisant ainsi tu synchronise Outlook avec les iApps mais en LOCAL, donc ensuite pour avoir le contenu dans l'iPhone tu dois faire une synchro entre iTunes et l'iPhone. C'est totalement le contraire de la philosophie de iCloud.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2012)

Tibimac a dit:


> En faisant ainsi tu synchronise Outlook avec les iApps mais en LOCAL, donc ensuite pour avoir le contenu dans l'iPhone tu dois faire une synchro entre iTunes et l'iPhone. C'est totalement le contraire de la philosophie de iCloud.



Ça, c'est sur, mon carnet d'adresses et mon agenda, ils restent chez moi, ils ne vont pas se balader je ne sais pas où sur la planète, mais pour l'essentiel, la méthode est la même, vu que tu ne peux synchroniser que les iApp avec le cloud, il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de passer par elles ! Après, que ça passe par un câble USB ou par un serveur que tu ne sais pas où il est, ni qui y a accès, ça revient au même au final (à la sécurité de tes données près )


----------



## Aliboron (3 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .... vu que tu ne peux synchroniser que les iApp avec le cloud, il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de passer par elles ! Après, que ça passe par un câble USB ou par un serveur que tu ne sais pas où il est, ni qui y a accès, ça revient au même au final (à la sécurité de tes données près )


Oui, mais non, comme déjà vu : si tu synchronise avec iCloud, tu as un changement de protocole pour iCal et Outlook 2011 n'est pas compatible avec ce nouveau protocole, CalDAV. Il devient dès lors impossible de synchroniser Outlook 2011 avec iCal, même en local...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2012)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, j'avais oublié, donc, on ne peut pas !

Bon, ben on va quand même profiter de ça pour déménager, parce que je n'avais pas réalisé jusque là, mais on a un problème iCloud, là, et si j'en crois cette annonce en tête du forum &#8230;


----------



## Tibimac (4 Décembre 2012)

Un truc aussi c.est que la philosophie de iCloud c.est que les données soient en permanence synchronisées dés que tu fais un changement. Or avec une synchro local tu dois etre devant ton Mac et connecter l'iPhone pour synchroniser et si tu utilise iCloud c'est mort tu ne peut plus utiliser la synchro Outlook et vice-versa.


----------

